# Why no new official events?



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that this isn't a thread that's been made already, but i just wanted to speak my mind for a second.
Since I read about the new event ideas poll, I was incredibly excited that there were people wanted events like skewb, relays, and especially (IMO) 2x2 BLD. I thought that WCA delegates and leaders were going to actually going to take this into consideration. However, it's been a few months since I read that thread, and no new events have come up. Are the leaders not planning on it or are they going to add events soon (like around new years)? I just wanted to know.
Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 3, 2011)

I get the impression that they just don't want to add anything.

We were promised skewb and WCA backed out of it.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 3, 2011)

*If* any event will be added next year, it will be skewb.


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 3, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> *If* any event will be added next year, it will be skewb.


 
That is not definite.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 3, 2011)

Well it's what's most likely


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 3, 2011)

when would they add skewb if they did? (as in when next year?)


----------



## cubernya (Dec 3, 2011)

According to the regs is sounds like it would happen on the 1st


----------



## asportking (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe we'd actually get some good skewbs if they did make it an event...my QJ's ok, but it explodes a lot and is kinda slow.


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

asportking said:


> Maybe we'd actually get some good skewbs if they did make it an event...my QJ's ok, but it explodes a lot and is kinda slow.


 
LanLan is awesome!


----------



## cubernya (Dec 3, 2011)

Remove the ball bearings from the LanLan. It doesn't make it loose like the pyraminx, and makes it a lot less clicky. Obviously lube it as well


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> LanLan is awesome!



Where to buy??


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Dec 3, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> Where to buy??


 
http://www.icubemart.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1925950


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 3, 2011)

also, does 2x2 bld sound like a good idea to you guys? i think it does, but that's probably because it's the only bld event i can do...


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 3, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> also, does 2x2 bld sound like a good idea to you guys? i think it does, but that's probably because it's the only bld event i can do...


 
Possibly... Say we had the .69s scramble; it's about the same controversy as 2x2 generally. However an average would be interesting.

Forgot to mention that the top method would abuse +2 with no auf on CLL


----------



## aaronb (Dec 3, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> also, does 2x2 bld sound like a good idea to you guys? i think it does, but that's probably because it's the only bld event i can do...


 
It would involve too much luck. For example, if you got a 4-move scramble like the current 2x2 single WR, you could have a 5-6 second solve.

Ninja'd


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 3, 2011)

aaronb said:


> It would involve too much luck. For example, if you got a 4-move scramble like the current 2x2 single WR, you could have a 5-6 second solve.


that does make sense, but i think it would be a good idea. IMHO, i think it would be a popular event for new, up-and-coming speed cubers. Does anyone agree?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2011)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> I'm pretty sure that this isn't a thread that's been made already, but i just wanted to speak my mind for a second.
> Since I read about the new event ideas poll, I was incredibly excited that there were people wanted events like skewb, relays, and especially (IMO) 2x2 BLD. I thought that WCA delegates and leaders were going to actually going to take this into consideration. However, it's been a few months since I read that thread, and no new events have come up. Are the leaders not planning on it or are they going to add events soon (like around new years)? I just wanted to know.
> Thanks,
> Aaron


 
for me i would like to see Super Square-1 since the regular Square-1 is an event also team BLD


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 3, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> for me i would like to see Super Square-1 since the regular Square-1 is an event also team BLD


Super square 1 sounds a bit too hard, and team bld logistics would be practically impossible, considering that we've only got single-person events right now in the wca.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2011)

asportking said:


> Maybe we'd actually get some good skewbs if they did make it an event...my QJ's ok, but it explodes a lot and is kinda slow.


 
i have this skewb but when you get yours dissemble it and tighten the screws http://www.ebay.com/itm/3x3x3-Cube-Rubic-Rubiks-Puzzle-Triangle-Diamond-New-/330506401256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf3b775e8


----------



## cubernya (Dec 3, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> i have this skewb but when you get yours dissemble it and tighten the screws http://www.ebay.com/itm/3x3x3-Cube-Rubic-Rubiks-Puzzle-Triangle-Diamond-New-/330506401256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf3b775e8


 
Protip: Never buy a cube off ebay, especially when it calls it a cube rubic puzzle triangle diamond


----------



## Carrot (Dec 3, 2011)

Skewb :3


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Protip: Never buy a cube off ebay, especially when it calls it a cube rubic puzzle triangle diamond


 
heres my review of it


----------



## cubernya (Dec 3, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> heres my review of it


 
Where in my post did I ask for a review? I just said it's not a smart thing to buy a cube off of ebay. The only exception : Elite because you know the seller and that it is what they say it is


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Where in my post did I ask for a review? I just said it's not a smart thing to buy a cube off of ebay. The only exception : Elite because you know the seller and that it is what they say it is


 
nowhere but i just wanted to show you that its a very good skewb


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> nowhere but i just wanted to show you that its a very good skewb



lolwomack

I don't think skewb should be added. I think... maybe something like 3x3x4 should be added, or some type of cuboid.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 3, 2011)

And by the way, I just looked at parts of the video (the part with mechanism)

It's a LanLan, not a *y*uxin


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Dec 3, 2011)

> also, does 2x2 bld sound like a good idea to you guys? i think it does, but that's probably because it's the only bld event i can do...


222 is already a kind of blindfold event.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 3, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I don't think skewb should be added. I think... maybe something like 3x3x4 should be added, or some type of cuboid.


thank you, lord whitmore...it is an honor to be in your presence.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2011)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> 222 is already a kind of blindfold event.


 
I think so since 3x3-5x5 BLD are events


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 3, 2011)

2BLD and teambld have already been discussed at length before. The conclusion was NO. If you want to know why then look for the threads yourself, or think a bit for yourself about why they just wouldn't work officially

EDIT: Sorry if that sounded really horrible. I just meant to say that they have been talked about before so you could go and find out more and then construct your arguments for these events in light of that information


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 3, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> lolwomack
> 
> I don't think skewb should be added. I think... maybe something like 3x3x4 should be added, or some type of cuboid.


 
IMO, 3x3x4 would be the best addition, but if anything is added it will probably be skewb as it has a lot of interest.
I still think nothing will be added though.


----------

